# Amplificador Lineal HF a Mosfet



## lsedr (May 23, 2011)

saludos c

Me intereza realizar un amplificador lineal de 250w con Mosfet para un equipo de radioaficionado, el RCI 2950 que en am da *10w y en USB/LSB 25 W*

*Y que pueda transmitir desde los 26 mhz hasta los 30 mhz, en AM, USB/LSB*

Adelante con los esquemas y sugerencias son bienvenidos a este tema...

saludos c


----------



## homebrew (May 25, 2011)

Hola isder seguro la mejor opcion es esta que te dejo en el link  http://frenning.dk/OZ1PIF_HOMEPAGE/50MHz_IRF510.htm  cumple al 100 % con tus requisitos .
 Ya que son pocos los mosfets de la clase economica que pueden trabajar a estas frecuencias.
Se de varios colegas que lo fabricaron y funciona muy bien .



Saludos


----------



## lsedr (May 26, 2011)

homebrew dijo:


> Hola isder seguro la mejor opcion es esta que te dejo en el link  http://frenning.dk/OZ1PIF_HOMEPAGE/50MHz_IRF510.htm  cumple al 100 % con tus requisitos .
> Ya que son pocos los mosfets de la clase economica que pueden trabajar a estas frecuencias.
> Se de varios colegas que lo fabricaron y funciona muy bien .
> Saludos




gracias amigo por la inf


----------



## supremme (May 26, 2011)

Si es para casa, mejor uno a valvulas, rinde mas que a mosfet

que por cierto tambien tengo un mosfet y no l
o uso


----------



## lsedr (May 27, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> Si es para casa, mejor uno a valvulas, rinde mas que a mosfet
> 
> que por cierto tambien tengo un mosfet y no l
> o uso



pos nunca he trabajado con valvulas amigo


----------



## homebrew (May 27, 2011)

En lo personal prefiero las valvulas ya que hace mas de 15 años que trabajo con ellas solo hay que tener cuidado con la alta tension  pero aparte de eso son mejores para usar de estacion base , en mis comienzos me arme un amplificador con 4  tubos 6146 reja a masa para los 27 mhz , en esa epoca tenia un cobra 148 con canales aereos hata los 28 mhz


----------



## supremme (May 27, 2011)

Yo tengo un zetagi bv135 con 2 valvulas el509 de unos 400w segun fabricante, tambien tengo el zetagi b300p, y la verdad, la utilidad solo esta para el coche, en casa tirenes que tener una fuente muy grande, de unos 20Apara que valla bien, y luego aparte el cuidado que tienes que tener, porque a tope no aguantan mucho, no es la primera vez que le fundo los mrf455 que lleva, y ahy esta, en el ar,ario, pues no sirve de nada, compre el valvulas y ahy esta aguantando lo que le echen, sinceramente, yo me olvidaria de los mosfet si es para casa, un valvulas que incluso son mas sencillos y al aire,. hay muchos esquemas en la red.

aqui tienes los 2 esquemas. b300p mosfet y bv135 a valvulas


----------



## lsedr (May 28, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> Yo tengo un zetagi bv135 con 2 valvulas el509 de unos 400w segun fabricante, tambien tengo el zetagi b300p, y la verdad, la utilidad solo esta para el coche, en casa tirenes que tener una fuente muy grande, de unos 20Apara que valla bien, y luego aparte el cuidado que tienes que tener, porque a tope no aguantan mucho, no es la primera vez que le fundo los mrf455 que lleva, y ahy esta, en el ar,ario, pues no sirve de nada, compre el valvulas y ahy esta aguantando lo que le echen, sinceramente, yo me olvidaria de los mosfet si es para casa, un valvulas que incluso son mas sencillos y al aire,. hay muchos esquemas en la red.
> 
> aqui tienes los 2 esquemas. b300p mosfet y bv135 a valvulas



bueno no se trabajar con valvulas.......pero gracias de todos modos....

y pensandolo bien, mejor compro uno que armarlo, gastaría menos dinero comprandolo hecho......

trataré de adquirir uno a valvulas..


----------



## supremme (May 28, 2011)

Pues si no tienes experiencia en construccion, mejor compralo hecho, el manejo de amplificador a valvulas es muy sencillo, en el caso del bv135 tienes una ruleta llamada tune, aprietas el micro y lo giras de un lado hacia otro hasta qyue de la maxima potencia, y ya esta, cuando lo pruebes no querras otra cosa, te lo puedo asegurar


----------



## lsedr (May 30, 2011)

supremme dijo:


> Pues si no tienes experiencia en construccion, mejor compralo hecho, el manejo de amplificador a valvulas es muy sencillo, en el caso del bv135 tienes una ruleta llamada tune, aprietas el micro y lo giras de un lado hacia otro hasta qyue de la maxima potencia, y ya esta, cuando lo pruebes no querras otra cosa, te lo puedo asegurar




no es por la experiencia en construcción, es porque veo que se gasta mas dinero haciendolo que comprandolo..


----------



## fredd2 (May 30, 2011)

Antes de armar un lineal de 250w me inclinaria por armar una fuente que soporte esos 250w y con eso ya tenes para entretenerte un rato mientras te armas el lineal.
Saludos


----------



## homebrew (May 30, 2011)

Hola isder este tema del amplificador me trajo muchos recuerdos de otras epocas lindas para mi en mis comienzos de radio , te cuento mi experiencia con lineales de las positivas y de las negativas, yo en mis días de 11 metros a mediados de los 80 tuve un lineal americano de 500 watts con 4 MRF422 y fuente incorporada, fue todo un tema por un lado era fascinante pulsar el PTT y contactar con muchas estaciones en todo el mundo.
Así fue como un día capte una estación llamándome en ingles idioma oficial de la radio y yo con 16 años no tenia ni la mas minima noción de ingles solo conocía el típico THE END al final de las películas   lo que si pude descifrar fue traducido al español las palabras " isla " y " costa africana" nada mas fueron tantas las ganas de poder contactar con aquella estación y simplemente el no poder hacerlo por no entender ingles, que en ese momento me propuse iniciar un curso de ingles básico, al menos para usar en radio, era un gran cambio pasar de emitir con tan solo 12 watts a  usar 100 , 250 y 500 watts que era la máxima potencia que entregaba el amplificador. 
El alcance era superior y los reportes en Europa eran de 9+30 9+40 si 9+40 en Italia con 500 watts y una yagui casera de 3 elementos a 9 mts. de altura sobre el qth.
Los puntos negativos de usar tanta potencia eran que cuando llamaba CQ la gran mayoría de las veces no podía realizar ningún contacto ya que eran tantas las estaciones que me llamaban y se sobre modulaban que al final no podía copiar a mas de 2 o 3 entre el montón era como la 27455 pero en su época a full si Internet que cambio mucho la radio hoy en día.
Los vecinos me miraban con cara rara en esa época  no había TV cable en mi ciudad y de los colegas de la city ni te cuento, :enfadado: embargados por la envidia ya directamente no hablaban con migo hasta se juntaron para viajar 300km hasta montevideo para denunciarme ante la autoridad de comunicaciones en Uruguay ( viviendo y aprendiendo), acá la potencia máxima es de 12 watts en ssb y 4 watts en AM.
Pero nunca les di importancia a nadie yo siempre me  traze mis propios caminos y si no me gusta la gente que me rodea directamente me aparto y listo hago mis propias experiencias a mi modo.
De todo esto aprendí que es tal cual como dicen los gringos no hay un buen transmisor si no hay una buena antena, me construí una yagui de 5 elementos que teóricamente tiene una ganancia de 10 db, vendí el amplificador y el cobra 148  y compre un banda corrida de HF de 150 watts, tramite la licencia de radioaficionado y pude explorar otras bandas desde los 160 mts a los 6 mts.
Seguro que de usar 250 watts en 11 mts te va a traer muy buenos momentos pero también te puede traer de los otros yo me tomo el atrevimiento de aconsejarte que si quieres usar 250 watts los uses y los disfrutes sin importar los demás.
Si no quieres construir el amplificador por un tema de presupuesto puedes comprar uno de 100 watts y usar una antena de alta ganancia como una yagui de 5 elementos, con lo cual los 100 watts x 10 db de ganancia serian como usar 1000 watts de potencia.
Esa fue la cuenta que saque para vender el amplificador y comprar el banda corrida de HF en definitiva ganaba mas bandas, tenia un mejor equipo y con 150 watts en 27 o 28 mhz era igual que usar 1500 watts, de la inmensa cantidad de contactos que hice con todo el mundo nunca note haber reducido potencia por no tener el amplificador lineal pero igual años despues fabrique uno para mi con una valvula TB4/1250 donde tenia 1 kw en antena y nuevamente se repitio la historia ja ja .

saludos y suerte con tu experiencia.


----------



## lsedr (May 31, 2011)

fredd2 dijo:


> Antes de armar un lineal de 250w me inclinaria por armar una fuente que soporte esos 250w y con eso ya tenes para entretenerte un rato mientras te armas el lineal.
> Saludos



Pues sí, tengo dos fuentes, una con un trafo de 9 x 4.5 cm de diametro (que aun no la termino) y la unión de tres fuentes de PC que encienden el RCI 2950 de maravilla y hago muchos contactos en CB con la antena que me recomendó Elektroloko que me funciona bien.....



homebrew dijo:


> Hola isder este tema del amplificador me trajo muchos recuerdos de otras epocas lindas para mi en mis comienzos de radio , te cuento mi experiencia con lineales de las positivas y de las negativas, yo en mis días de 11 metros a mediados de los 80 tuve un lineal americano de 500 watts con 4 MRF422 y fuente incorporada, fue todo un tema por un lado era fascinante pulsar el PTT y contactar con muchas estaciones en todo el mundo.
> Así fue como un día capte una estación llamándome en ingles idioma oficial de la radio y yo con 16 años no tenia ni la mas minima noción de ingles solo conocía el típico THE END al final de las películas   lo que si pude descifrar fue traducido al español las palabras " isla " y " costa africana" nada mas fueron tantas las ganas de poder contactar con aquella estación y simplemente el no poder hacerlo por no entender ingles, que en ese momento me propuse iniciar un curso de ingles básico, al menos para usar en radio, era un gran cambio pasar de emitir con tan solo 12 watts a  usar 100 , 250 y 500 watts que era la máxima potencia que entregaba el amplificador.
> El alcance era superior y los reportes en Europa eran de 9+30 9+40 si 9+40 en Italia con 500 watts y una yagui casera de 3 elementos a 9 mts. de altura sobre el qth.
> Los puntos negativos de usar tanta potencia eran que cuando llamaba CQ la gran mayoría de las veces no podía realizar ningún contacto ya que eran tantas las estaciones que me llamaban y se sobre modulaban que al final no podía copiar a mas de 2 o 3 entre el montón era como la 27455 pero en su época a full si Internet que cambio mucho la radio hoy en día.
> ...



   Pues sí amigo, es que me gusta experimentar y crear mis propias cosas, pero a veces el no contar con suficiente dinero nos daña los planes...... y aquí en mi pais que es un problema conseguir componentes de RF......

pero estoy pensando adquirir un TS 430 mas adelante.....

gracias por comentar, buena experiencia jejeje


----------



## homebrew (May 31, 2011)

Ok el TS 430 es un buen equipo y respecto a los componentes es igual por aca muy dificil de encontrar la gran mayoria de los componentes, igual te sugiero googlear en internet y buscar  te dejo una pagina web donde hay muchos muchos circuitos de lineales para que mires y veas cual puede ser la mejor opcion al final de la pagina hay muchos links con pdf para que los bajes 

http://yo2lma.webs.com/modelpa.htm

saludos


----------



## lsedr (May 31, 2011)

homebrew dijo:


> Ok el TS 430 es un buen equipo y respecto a los componentes es igual por aca muy dificil de encontrar la gran mayoria de los componentes, igual te sugiero googlear en internet y buscar  te dejo una pagina web donde hay muchos muchos circuitos de lineales para que mires y veas cual puede ser la mejor opcion al final de la pagina hay muchos links con pdf para que los bajes
> 
> http://yo2lma.webs.com/modelpa.htm
> 
> saludos



gracias amigo por la info.


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hablando del tema de mosfets, alguno ha trabajado con ellos pero en 1Mhz? (porción del espectro para la AM comercial). Armé un transmisor clase E con un IRF510 diseñado para 10W a 12V

En el Drain coloqué una bobina nucleo de aire de 3uH y para GND un capacitor de 5nF (siguiendo las formulas que aparecen en http://www.maxmcarter.com/classexmtr/circuitdescription.php) y luego una red LC para adaptar los 18ohm a 50ohm pero igual sigo teniendo algo de ring ring, que podría estar ocurriendo?

*(10V por division)*

La carga es un resistor de 51ohm de carbón con un atenuador Narda de 20dB 50ohm.

Saludos


----------



## homebrew (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola amigo tratando de reponder a tu pregunta te comento que trabajo con equipos de 5 kw en 1.160 khz y 5 kw en 1390 khz todos con mosfets, esa señal es normal de la conmutacion en clase E, se parece mas a cuando mides sobre el drain del mosfet, si estas midiendo despues de la red adaptadora de impedancias parece que esta floja de valor LC " hay que mirar un poco ese detalle" 
 Pero igual con un buen filtro doble pi tendrias que tener una señal senoidal sobre la carga .
Esa señal asi como esta ni loco la mandes a la antena ya que es casi una onda cuadrada y recuerda que las ondas cuadradas generan muchos armonicos y los vecinos todos :enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:

saludos


----------



## elgriego (Jun 11, 2011)

-57.53 dijo:


> Ok el TS 430 es un buen equipo y respecto a los componentes es igual por aca muy dificil de encontrar la gran mayoria de los componentes, igual te sugiero googlear en internet y buscar  te dejo una pagina web donde hay muchos muchos circuitos de lineales para que mires y veas cual puede ser la mejor opcion al final de la pagina hay muchos links con pdf para que los bajes
> 
> http://yo2lma.webs.com/modelpa.htm
> 
> saludos



Hola colegas ,como anda estimado homebrew,si habre trabajado con ese equipo, en casi todos los barcos pesqueros habia uno,realmente ,un fierro igualmente tenia unas fallas raras,no se si te habra pasado ,se iba el smiter al fondo y en el display ,presentaba solo puntitos,y cuando lo habriamos para ver que pasaba se arreglaba solo jeje....Si mal no recuerdo, era este equipo el que tiempo despues, supe efectuaba un autodiagnostico y lo expresaba mediante tonos de telegrafia.....y te decia cosas como ,problema en cpu ,mal vco ,pll desenganchado,etc,realmente un equipo muy avanzado para la epoca,y con un muy buen receptor.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 12, 2011)

homebrew dijo:


> Hola amigo tratando de reponder a tu pregunta te comento que trabajo con equipos de 5 kw en 1.160 khz y 5 kw en 1390 khz todos con mosfets, esa señal es normal de la conmutacion en clase E, se parece mas a cuando mides sobre el drain del mosfet, si estas midiendo despues de la red adaptadora de impedancias parece que esta floja de valor LC " hay que mirar un poco ese detalle"
> Pero igual con un buen filtro doble pi tendrias que tener una señal senoidal sobre la carga .
> Esa señal asi como esta ni loco la mandes a la antena ya que es casi una onda cuadrada y recuerda que las ondas cuadradas generan muchos armonicos y los vecinos todos :enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:
> 
> saludos



Efectivamente es en el Drain, pero se supone que no deberia tener ese "transistorio" despues del pico. Luego de la red acopladora de impedancia, ya se asemeja a una sinuode pero igual pienso colocarte un pasabajo.

Por cierto, que mosfets usan esos transmisores? Tienes mas informacion sobre las redes acopladoras de impedancia para estos sistemas? Las antenas en esta parte del espectro (500-2000Khz) son un enredo complejistico (jajajaja mucha parte reactiva). Que opinas sobre el uso de nucleos EE de ferrita para transmisores push pull de potencia en AM?

Saludos!


----------

